# Industry News: Xiaomi to Purchase GoPro Says Report



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2018)

```
It hasn’t been a secret that <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/gopro-inc-for-sale-per-report/">GoPro has been for sale for quite some time</a>, and it looks like they may have found a buyer in Chinese electronics company Xiaomi.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/gopro-surges-on-report-that-xiaomi-has-considered-an-offer">Bloomberg is reporting</a> that the deal could be worth as much as $1bil for a company that has a current market capitalization of $761mil. At its peak, GoPro had a market cap of $10bil.</p>
<p>Shares in GoPro rose 8.8% on news of the potential sale.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## gsealy (Apr 16, 2018)

People jumped on that stock when the IPO came out. I told a lot of people to stay away from it. Many didn't listen and ultimately lost a bundle. My reasons back then? It was 1 trick pony that had technology that was easily beatable by the big boys in the camera world. Once the initial market was satisfied then that was it. I am NOT saying that the GoPro line are not good products, actually they are great products. It's just that it was a bad investment especially when it ran up so fast. This was another case of a 'fad' stock. People bought it was because it was cool without considering the facts of their business model.


----------



## wazmunstr (Apr 16, 2018)

gsealy said:


> People jumped on that stock when the IPO came out. I told a lot of people to stay away from it. Many didn't listen and ultimately lost a bundle. My reasons back then? It was 1 trick pony that had technology that was easily beatable by the big boys in the camera world. Once the initial market was satisfied then that was it. I am NOT saying that the GoPro line are not good products, actually they are great products. It's just that it was a bad investment especially when it ran up so fast. This was another case of a 'fad' stock. People bought it was because it was cool without considering the facts of their business model.



I agree completely.

On the consumer side of it, I was more than excited when they first came out. I have been a GoPro user for about 7 years now, and 4 GoPros later. But to your point, the market has caught up with them and their products are just over priced at this point. Honestly, my Hero 5 black most likely will be my last. Sony's RX0, though a little more expensive, is incredible with the 1" sensor.


----------

